# Planänderung :D Mädels aus Bonn/Köln zum gemeinsamen biken + WG Gesucht!



## wiz04 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo! 😺

Einige von euch haben vielleicht meinen vorherigen Post gesehen, da habe ich eine ähnliche Nachricht schon einmal gepostet habe, da es erst nach FFM gehen sollte. Es hat sich jedoch nun ein bischen was geändert und ich werde nach Bonn gehen ;-)
Ich fange im Nov/Dez nun einen neuen Job in Bonn an und würde mich sehr freuen gemeinsam biken zu gehen.
Ich kenne mich in der Region noch nicht gut aus und würde mich freuen Trails kennenzulernen (Enduro, AM, DH und FR würde ich alles mal mitkommen, fahre bevorzugt Enduro würde ich sagen ). War bisher schonmal bei den Klingentrails und bei so einer Jumpline im Wald bei Wuppertal.

Update: WG habe ich mittlerweile gefunden 
Und dann suche ich noch eine WG in Bonn (oder auch Köln ^^).  Dazu dann vielleicht noch ein paar Infos zu mir, weiteres gerne per PM: Ich bin 32 Jahre, bike gerne und fahre gerne Rollschuh, bin generell gerne draussen unterwegs, bin Naturwissenschaftlerin (Agrar/Biologie), es sollte nicht unbedingt eine Zweck WG sein. Größe der WG und von dem Zimmer ist erstmal nicht so wichtig, Miete wenn möglich max 500 Euro.
Freue mich über jeden Hinweis und jedes Angebot, Danke!  🤗
Svenja


----------



## xyzHero (12. Oktober 2020)

In Bonn sieht es bzgl. MTB nicht gut aus, da muss man quasi immer erst mal raus.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Oktober 2020)

In der Umgebung gibt es aber anderes (Hennef/Siegsteig).
Bei Interesse gerne als Guide.
Gruß 
Rene


----------



## wiz04 (13. Oktober 2020)

Es wird sich doch hoffentlich was für eine Feierabendrunde finden lassen 🙀


----------



## xyzHero (13. Oktober 2020)

wiz04 schrieb:


> Es wird sich doch hoffentlich was für eine Feierabendrunde finden lassen 🙀



Je nachdem wo du wohnst, gibt es den Venusberg, das Angebot ist aber überschaubar. 
Beim Rest muss man wohl ein paar Kilometer Anreise einplanen. Dann gibt es aber auch ein paar schöne Trails.
Ich sag mal so, es gibt Städte mit besserer MTB Infrastruktur.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## wiz04 (13. Oktober 2020)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Je nachdem wo du wohnst, gibt es den Venusberg, das Angebot ist aber überschaubar.
> Beim Rest muss man wohl ein paar Kilometer Anreise einplanen. Dann gibt es aber auch ein paar schöne Trails.
> Ich sag mal so, es gibt Städte mit besserer MTB Infrastruktur.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero



mhhh, damit muss ich dann wohl erstmal leben 🤷‍♀️😅
Bisher habe ich in Göttingen gewohnt, hier ist halt alles sehr easy erreichbar


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2020)

Hi ! 
Von Bonn bist du mit der Bahn in ca. 30 Min im EIngang zum Ahrtal ... da gibts einiges.
Im Köln Bonner Bereich warst du ja schon hier im Forum  da wird auch schonmal was Angeboten.

Das doofe ist in Bonn das hat eigentlich ein recht nettes Revier direkt vor der Tür, leider sind die im Siebengebirge ziemlich bescheuert, da ist so ziemlich alles an schmalen Pfaden verboten, Wegeplan und son mist. Da musst du eigentlich südlich von bleiben so ab Rheinbreitbach abwärts aber da bist auch schon wieder fast im Ahrtal. Bonn ist wirklich nicht so prickelnd für "von der Haustüre" aus. Selbst der Kottenforst ist jetzt nicht mit Trails übersäht und wird auch schon von Kontrolletties belagert

Kannst mal HIER ein Auge drauf halten, da geht öfter was im Ahrtal 
Keine Angst vor hm oder km, es wird gemütlich gefahren


----------



## KerstinW (22. Dezember 2020)

Hey,
wenn Du mal Lust hast im Ahrtal mit dem MTB unterwegs zu sein, kannst Du Dich gerne melden, wenn Du Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour hast. Ich bin zwar etwas älter (44), aber auch Biologin, die in der Landwirtschaft zumindest ihre Dipl.Arbeit geschrieben hat, also schon mal eine kleine Gemeinsamkeit.
LG Kerstin


----------

